# Logitech G430 USB-Adapter



## funkmann (7. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe seit 3 Monaten das Logitech G430, und war bis heute völlig zufrieden damit.

Doch heute als ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich keinen Sound mehr, dann hab ich den USB-Port gewechselt, aber nichts.

Dann hab ich den USB-Adapter entfernt und die Klinkenstecker eingesteckt.

Das funktioniert, aber wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe, dann will ich auch den vollen Umfang nutzen können, also 7.1. 

Wenn ich ein Firmware-Update mache, dann steht da: Bitte verbinden sie ihr Gerät, um fortzufahren.

Was soll ich da machen?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Rinkadink (7. September 2015)

Deinstalliere mal den Soundadapter aus dem Gerätemanager. Btw: hast du eine anständige Soundkarte im PC? Wenn ja, dann lass diese USB Soundkarte von Logitech weg. Ich habe dasselbe Headset und den direkten Vergleich an meiner Asus Xonar gemacht. Ist schon ein riesen Unterschied und die Dolby Headphone Funktion unterstützen die meisten Soundchips auch so.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. September 2015)

Beim Firmware-Update hattest du das Headset wieder über USB drin gehabt nehme ich mal an?

Naja, es ist halt Logitröt. Was erwartet man? Würde es Garantie-technisch austauschen lassen, wenn es auch an einem anderen Computer nicht funktioniert.
Wenn du so viel Geld ausgibst würde ich mir ein vernünftigen Kopfhörer kaufen und nicht so ein krassen Plastikschrott. 
HyperX Cloud Gaming Headset für PC/PS4/Mac schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Wenn das Headset nicht an dem USB-Anschluss stirbt, dann wird es spätestens nach 2 Jahren irgendwelche Bruchstellen entwickeln.


----------



## funkmann (7. September 2015)

Ja ich hatte es beim Firmwae-Update mit USB drinnen. Und nein, ich habe keine Soundkarte.


----------



## Venom89 (7. September 2015)

Zurück mit dem misst. Ich weis nicht wie man da von zufrieden sprechen kann.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (7. September 2015)

Ich habe das 2. Logitech G430 Headset, beim ersten war daselbe wie bei dir
ich bin zu Alternate, die haben es getestet und sofort kostenlos durch ein neues Ersetzt.


----------



## Darkseth (8. September 2015)

Schließ es doch an dein Onboard an? Dieses USB teil vom G430 ist technischer elektroschrott, die soundqualität ist schlechter als bei vielen Onboard soundchips!

Für die 7.1 simulation kannst du Razer Surround runterladen. Die simulation ist qualitativ eh deutlich besser, als die simulation, die logitech nutzt. ^^


----------



## funkmann (8. September 2015)

Mir egal ob es Schrott ist, kann man das noch reparieren?


----------



## Pikachu0077 (8. September 2015)

USB-Adapter, G430 Surround Sound Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Pikachu0077 (8. September 2015)

Da du noch Garantie hast zurücksenden und auf ein neues bestehen.
Hatte bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt mit Alternate.


----------



## Darkseth (8. September 2015)

Zur RMA einschicken weil defekt.

Oder die billigste usb soundkarte kaufen, die du finden kannst. Geld in den mist reinzustecken lohnt sich wirtschaftlich absolut nicht... Besonders bei nem Produkt, was vll mit glück paar jahre hält, bevor iwas dran kaputt geht :/


----------



## funkmann (9. September 2015)

Danke.

Aber ich habe das Problem schon zum 2ten mal... Beim ersten mal hab ich einfach ein Firware-Update gemacht und alles hat wieder geklappt, aber wenn ich das jetzt mache dann erkennt es kein Mikro mehr.

Und unter Wiedergabegerät steht dann 6-UBS Advanced Audio Device, was noch nie gestanden ist.

Und ich habe das Headset bei Amazon gekauft, hab ich dann noch Garantie?

P.S: Wohne in Italien und weiß dann nicht ob das mit Alternate geht.


----------



## Venom89 (9. September 2015)

Wenn du es nicht bei Alternate gekauft hast natürlich nicht 

Einfach Garantie Antrag bei Amazon stellen. Wenn möglich Geld zurück und in etwas vernünftiges investieren.


----------



## Darkseth (10. September 2015)

Garantie/Gewährleistung natürlich immer dort, wo du es auch gekauft hast... Du kannst ja kein bmw kaufen, und dann zu mercedes gehen damit die nen defekt reparieren 

Wenn seit dem Kaufdatum weniger als 2 Jahre vergangen sind, kannst du (besonders bei Amazon, die sind ja immer sehr kulant) in der Regel immer nen Garantieantrag stellen.


----------



## funkmann (11. September 2015)

Ok vielen Dank, 

Ich habe das Headset seit ca. 3 Monaten.


----------



## Darkseth (11. September 2015)

Da hast du definitiv Garantie ^^


----------

